# Follow up appt



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wanted to pick ur brains.......

Have got our follow up appt at Lister tomorrow and was wondering if there should be anything i need to ask that i may have forgotten?

Thanks

Alexia x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Alexia

I know its v.difficult to think of thimgs.I found that the best way to do it was to start at the beggining.For example,ask if d/r went ok or could anything have been done better?? same with stimming etc.Thats what I did on my review after our first attempt and they changed my doses for stimms which really helped on the second gther things are obviuos like egg quality etc,Think you will find that they do most of the talking.I went in with loads of questions and didnt need to ask many at the end.

Wishing you loads of luck hun

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My follow up was a bit different to yours hun, but i think they will probably say the tx all went well, except for the negative result  

They might say how the icsi was, compared to how it could have been with just ivf, maybe they will suggest you have that again, I dont know?

What time is your appointment hun?

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya alexia

Sorry i cant help with any questions but if u look on the icsi board, there is a post with example questions to ask at a follow up appt

If u cant find it let me know and i will post the link for you honey

Lots of luck

Love Emxx


----------

